# Dog Destruction Stories



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

The dog that ate the deer tag thread got me thinking about my own dog destruction story.

While pheasant hunting in SD a few years ago my young lab chased some cows at a farm. So, at the next farm I left him in the back of my Jeep Cherokee with one of those steel gate separators keeping him behind the back seat. I was sure I had screwed the gate tight to the walls and ceiling.

When I came back about 30 minutes later I couldn't even see in the Jeep windows since he'd fogged them all up. To say he was ****** at being left behind was the understatement of all time! I opened the door to find Jake laying there panting away with a seatbelt in his mouth. It had to be 80 in there from all the heat he caused. He had knocked down the gate, tore the entire headliner off the ceiling from the back to the front, chewed all 4 seatbelts in half, and tore speaker panels off the doors. And there was the dog drool.....all over everything.

I was lucky he left the steering wheel attached! I just laughed when I got back because what else could I do? Beat him for my mistake? It's funny looking back, especially when I took it in for a trade-in the next week. The car salesman's look on his face was priceless.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

The first time I went to Arkansas 20 years ago was the one.

I took my dog (6yrs) and my buddy took his year old pup. My dog had been to the rodeo before, but this was his pup's first time.

His dog misbehaved the entire 12 hours from SC to Ark. When we got to the motel, we unpacked and decided to walk across the street and get a pizza. However, we couldn't leave his dog in the room or it would be destroyed... the truck was another bad choice.

We decided his pup could not get in too much trouble in the locked in the bathroom. :eyeroll: We went to eat and returned 45 minutes later. The bathroom had been destroyed.

When we walked in the room, my dog kept running up to us, and running back to the bathroom "a la Lassie and Timmie in the well". We looked and there was water coming from under the door. The sound of splashing was not reassuring either.

We opened the door to 3" of water that rushed in the room. The pup was so glad to see us and know that we had "rescued" him. It looked like a bomb had gone off.

The dog had started with the toilet paper holder which had been ripped off the wall and was shredded and floating down the stream that began in the bathroom. The dog had then pulled the shower curtain down and ripped it in smaller, mor manageable pieces.

Keep up with me cause it gets interesting here.

The dog then began to examine the toilet, and in particuar, the porcelean lid on top. There must have been something inside the tank that was interesting, because the pup flipped it off and upon impact, had broken into a million pieces.

After this was accomplished, the dog decided that the tubing inside the tank needed closer inspection. Upon closer inspection, the dog pulled loose a tube, that released a lovely fountain up into the air and into the bathtub.

Now, if you will remember the earlier mention of the shower curtain which is blocking the drain; the tub is slowly being filled from the fountain from the toilet. The tub, being only one tub, can only hold so much water before it must look for relief. Relief took the form of an overflow that went on the floor and under the door.

At the first sign of rising water, our designing dog realizes that he must do what ever it takes to escape from a waterey fate. The dog gnaws/eats 18" of door moulding from each side of the door frame before deciding to attack the door directly. The dog was about halfway through the door when we came to his "rescue".

And we were gone less than an hour!!!

We told the motel owner and gave our address to send the bill to... never heard a word. :beer:

I have a million dog stories.


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

Wow, guys, now that's raw hammer head. Makes a pair of glasses, the better part of a dog house, about 6 different versions of dog house flaps, Anakin Skywalker and many other miscelaneous items look like childs play.


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

Our dog (thunder) decided we didn't need a check that we had gotten in the mail. $1800.00 down the doggie drain :******: Luckily a replacemant was issued :lol:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I don't know what it is about glasses, but we get 2 patients a month that say their dog chewed up their glasses, Nice doggie, good for business!!!!
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

I still think we could have caused some good destruction if we would have given Chunk that black licorice Monte!!!! :laugh: I still laugh when I think of that. Zettler would have really had something to remember about ND, Right Bob!!!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

My story is a little weaker than others but:

We decided to run out one afternoon last week and walk some coulees for deer. Knowing it was going to be nice outside and the terrain was going to be rough, I decided to leave my brand new boots at home. Remmi was excited because she saw me with my brush pants on so we put her in the kennel. We arrived back at home that night and one of my roommates had decided to put her back into the garage (with my boots). Well, I found the laces completely torn out of my boots and 2-3 inch chunks ripped out of the boots. It looked like a jigsaw puzzle laying there!


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

Dogs...gotta love em! :rollin:


----------



## jmmshadow (Oct 31, 2002)

well when i decided that my dog could stay outside his kennel when i wasn't home during the day. he proceeded to eat 4 remotes, 2 plants, a dozen or so cd's, 2 leather couch cushions, hmmm, yeah there was more stuff he got into, but i care to remember. wasn't sure if he was gonna survive after that. :sniper: moms tend not to like it when their leather furniture gets chewed up.


----------



## WARDEN247 (Sep 7, 2004)

My father had a dog when he was younger that ate the whole hind quarters of his first buck ever taken.. It wasn't a very large dog either, it was a ankle bitter/kick dog.. I guess the dog didn't eat again for the next week!!


----------



## BRYAN_REMER (Sep 24, 2003)

My brothers dog has been known to get into trouble when they weren't home. The highlights being my sister-in-laws underwear and my Delta packet from the Greenskins, for some reason he really liked the taste of the sticker. My brother didn't know about the underwear until this spring when he was scooping up turds in the backyard and found them mixed in a pile. The cats we have had in the house have eaten some weird things. Two different cats have had dental floss and bologna casings hanging from their a$$. Both needed assistance passing these cling-ons. uke: uke:


----------



## WARDEN247 (Sep 7, 2004)

My springer ate a pair of leather baby mockisins with beads on the inseams. My wife swore I lost this things. I finally had proof when I notice a pile of dog dung in the yard containing little round beads and rolled up leather pieces.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

It is unbelievable what a dog can pound down. My friend's lab ate 10 unboned grouse breasts that were soaking in salt water on the picnic table while we had a beer inside. Had to be a breast a minute.

Two years ago we hunted pheasants during deer season and asked permission from a farmer that afternoon. He had wounded a doe in the morning that ran into a slough and he asked us to flag it if we found it with our dogs. We found it alright. A rather small coyote had eaten most of both hind quarters. He was so stuffed he couldn't run, but we let him go as we figured he was suffering enough.


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

WARDEN247 said:


> My springer ate a pair of leather baby mockisins with beads on the inseams. My wife swore I lost this things. I finally had proof when I notice a pile of dog dung in the yard containing little round beads and rolled up leather pieces.


Its amazing what you find when you go to pick that stuff in your yard! I've found everything from a piece of chewed up remote control to a couple of missing action figures my son likes to play with.


----------

